# Phrag. besseae



## bwester (Apr 11, 2007)

A legally collected plant from John... I like it alot! And yes, its really that red!


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 11, 2007)

Is it 'Peru 1988'

?


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 11, 2007)

great color!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2007)

Intense.


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2007)

Mmmmm.....


----------



## Marco (Apr 12, 2007)

thats a great red!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2007)

Hahahahahaha! Yay Phrag besseae! ..Who's John!?


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 12, 2007)

It's on fire! wow that is deep


----------



## lienluu (Apr 12, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Who's John!?



The person he got this plant from.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2007)

lienluu said:


> The person he got this plant from.


Yeah I almost bought this when I read about it but I'm not at a comfort level w/ the source yet...


----------



## tan (Apr 13, 2007)

my favorate in red


----------



## Jason Fischer (Apr 14, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Yeah I almost bought this when I read about it but I'm not at a comfort level w/ the source yet...



and why~~~ is that?


----------



## Per (Apr 14, 2007)

Is the synsepal yellow?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2007)

Jason Fischer said:


> and why~~~ is that?


Hatchet best left buried.


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2007)

Came from OL originally... I've no issues with any of the sources, of course!
I'm looking forward to my division arriving soon.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 15, 2007)

This thread is all kinds of confused.

1. This one came from Marilyn at Windy Hill, not Orchids Limited.

2. Jason, Eric wasn't implying that you weren't a good source. He was referring to me.

3. Heather, see 1 and 2.

Does that clear things up?


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> He was referring to me.
> 
> 3. Heather, see 1 and 2.
> 
> Does that clear things up?



John's a great source and I was confused about the origion of this cross. Still whether Windy Hill or Orchids Ltd, I trust implicitly. Even via John in the end.!


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, I hope I never send anyone a plant they don't like. 

But I think the situation Eric is referring to has nothing to do with plants, and everything to do with conflicting personalities. If you hadn't noticed, I am a bit of an a$$hole.


----------



## bwester (Apr 15, 2007)

You're not an A$$, just an acquired taste 
And, I have ALWAYS been more than happy with every plant I've gotten from you.


----------



## Heather (Apr 16, 2007)

bwester said:


> You're not an A$$, just an acquired taste


 :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2007)

Actually A$$ is an acquired...


----------



## bwester (Apr 16, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Actually A$$ is an acquired...



And thus, Eric came out of the closet. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2007)

bwester said:


> And thus, Eric came out of the closet. :rollhappy:


Maybe you need to be re-aquainted w/ what your girl sits on; [besides me].


----------

